# Spring



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a goldfish aquarium and it is about the end of winter... how do i get goldfish to think it is spring so i can breed them? Are there any certain things i can put in the tank? I have plants and they love them. I can tell that it is urging them on because one male has about two little tubercles on its gill. If anyone knows what could help please reply. Thanks.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

How big is the tank? how many fish? and how old and big are the fish?


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Are you sure your other fish are old enough to breed or that you have females. Is the male with tubercles chasing any of the other fish? A way to make them think its spring would be to lower the water temp over a few days leave it for a few days then start bringing it up again. Also doing a big water change may cause them to start breeding. If you have a lot of fish in your tank you may not get any eggs though because they will eat them as your female lays them.


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a 35 gallon, fish that are old enough to breed, and i dont know the genders because they don't think it is spring yet! Is there anything i can put in the tank that will make it look like it is spring.


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

The fish dont tell that its spring from decorations they tell by the rise in temp. So no adding something to the tank to make it look like spring would be a waste of time. How old are your fish?? If they are not 2 inches long or at least a year or more old they are not old or big enough to want to breed anyway. How many Goldfish do you have in your tank??


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

I would estimate that my fish are 3 years old by the size, some are 3 inches long (not including tail) and some are 4 inches long (not including tail). Right now I have 5 fish in my tank, but I have a breeding tank set up so the two goldfish I want to breed will breed in peace


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Niki2105 is right, raise the temp is a natural spawning trigger


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

a large waterchange simulates a spring thaw too


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks guys I did what you said and it already worked! Some of my fish already have little tubercles on their gills! (and I know it isnt ick).


----------

